Ask HN: How to politely decribe to a fat colleague? - max_
======
CarolineW
I suspect that English is not your first language, so it's not completely
clear to me what you're asking.

What you have said here is that you want to describe thing X to person A, and
person A is fat. I suspect that is not what you mean.

Are you saying that you want to describe person A to person B, and person A is
fat?

If I'm right, and English is not your first language, perhaps you could ask
your question in both English and your native language so we can cross-check,
and then possibly answer.

------
seesomesense
The same way that you would describe something to a thin colleague.

